# packgoat video's



## Rod Meyer (Jun 1, 2009)

Are there any video's out there on hunting with pack goats?

I know there was this guy on the Ifish forum "santiam338" that talked about making a hunting video with his goats but nothing ever became of it. That was several years ago.

thanks Rod


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Actually he did make a bear hunt video. SOmeone on the packgoat list would know how to get ahold of him. The goats he had were from me.
His name is Ken and his business name was Crittergetter down in Lebanon, OR.


----------



## kentd71 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a video like that but do not know if it is him.


----------



## Rod Meyer (Jun 1, 2009)

sweetgoatmama said:


> Actually he did make a bear hunt video. SOmeone on the packgoat list would know how to get ahold of him. The goats he had were from me.
> His name is Ken and his business name was Crittergetter down in Lebanon, OR.


yeah I've seen tons of his pictures with his goats and packing out bear, just not the viedo. It would be cool to see.

He has some nice looking goats!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

The DVD is call "Hunting with Packgoats." It is made by Ken and Bill Bailey. Find it at huntingwithpackgoats.com. It is worth watching. 
IdahoNancy Oberpacker


----------



## Rod Meyer (Jun 1, 2009)

SWEET!! I found it. 

thanks everyone.


----------

